# Tasmanian tiger snake in the news



## RoryBreaker (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-...-tasmania-diagnosed-with-rare-spinal-/6061952


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Yogi (Feb 2, 2015)

Search on the forum: Crazy spine condition coastal python

Is this not the same thing?

Cheers Jacob


----------

